# GBAtemp.net acquired by CNET Networks



## shaunj66 (Mar 31, 2008)

*GBAtemp.net acquired by CNET Networks*
The beginning of something good



Dear members, GBAtemp is now over five years old and is continuously growing in both size and popularity in ways we would never have expected in the past. As you can imagine, keeping such a popular website running smoothly and without hiccups is both an expensive and tedious task. 

Up until now the sites hosting has been funded by the staff and more recently our affiliates whom we thank very much. Unfortunately we have reached a point in our GBAtemp's life where it's impossible to keep the site running by ourselves; we don't have the time or funds to keep this community online 24/7 -- a huge task for such a small group of staff members who have day jobs to attend to.

You may have heard rumours in the past few weeks or months that GBAtemp was considering an offer from an interested party. These rumours are true. Today we become an official CNET Networks channel partner and the site becomes full property of GameSpot. 

As you may have noticed, we have recently been experiencing a lot of down-time, this is completely due to the transferral of the site to a CNET Networks owned server and this move is nearing completion. 

This is no reason to be alarmed; the community here at GBAtemp you know and love will remain, the site will remain basically the same but a few small changes here and there will need to be made to fall in line with CNET Networks partner site policies.

Please understand that this move is the best move to insure we keep GBAtemp alive. We are simply not able to keep on maintaining a site of this size by ourselves, nor fund it, so with help from our good new friends at CNET Networks and GameSpot a large weight has been lifted from our shoulders.

You will notice a few new staff members have joined the site today; Ryan, Adam, Liam, Peter and Ian. Please welcome them aboard. I'm certain they'll do a great job and have already moderated forums very well at both CNET and GameSpot.

Now I'd like to fill you in on a small few changes that must be made in order for us to continue, some aren't ideal but we will soon be making more new changes that should please everyone.

- *Adverts on the portal* - This helps us to fund the site. Adverts will NOT be placed inside threads, as to keep the community happy -- discussion will go uninterrupted.

- *'Testing Area' to close* - By request of CNET Networks we are unfortunately having to close the 'Testing Area' sub-forum. This is out of our hands.

- *Censoring* - Profanities will be censored out in discussion to make the forum more family-friendly. Posts will be more heavily moderated in order to insure no illegal discussion takes place.

- *Latest ROM Information and News under discussion with CNET Networks* - We are trying our best to keep GBA, Nintendo DS and Wii "scene" release information on the site, we are currently under negotiation with CNET Networks and will let you know its fate as soon as we do.

Some changes will take immediate effect, others will be gradual, and more will be made in the future. As has always been the case with GBAtemp, we are always striving to be the best Nintendo console related discussion forums and will stop at nothing to insure that continues to be the case.

So to wrap up, GBAtemp is now the property of CNET Networks, Inc and their partner site; GameSpot. Big changes are underway with more to come in the future.

Thanks for your co-operation and loyalty,
Thanks from all the GBAtemp Staff - new & old,

Signed, 
- The GBAtemp Forum team,
- CNET Networks, Inc.


----------



## CNET_Peter (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My name is Peter Johnson (but please call me Pete!)
I'm a long time lurker, but I never got around to registering before.
I am now glad to be part of the team, hope to make GBAtemp a better place! 

I'll see you around!

Pete


----------



## CNET_Adam (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey everyone! You can call me Adam, as per the username! Duh!

I'm new here but have heard nothing but good things so I look forward to working with you all on making GBAtemp.net a better place to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Adam (@CNET)


----------



## CNET_Ryan (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi folks! People call me Ryan, but my freinds call me... Ryan, weird huh??

So glad to be here, I've heard a lot about this little place from the bigwigs.


----------



## CNET_Ian (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi I'm ian! 
I'll be your waiter for the duration of the flight..... lol, talk about mixed metaphors! glad to be here, though it's a far stretch from hawaii


----------



## CNET_Liam (Mar 31, 2008)

Liam's the name, moderatin forums is me game... wanna chat? Really though, ever need any help, I'm around.


Edit: oh yeah, just wanted to add something, can't wait to get rid of this horrible avatar. 
FYI, we're supposed to keep it for a week or two until people get to know us.


----------



## lagman (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome people, hope things doesn't change that much and that this is truly _the beginning of something good_ for GBAtemp.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Good times have been had, and good times will continue to be had.

To a bright future at GBAtemp with our new partners!


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 31, 2008)

So we're finally doing this huh?
I hope GBAtemp stays as it is or perhaps even gets better with this.
It's a shame the timing's so awkward though, oh well, people have a few days to let it sink in.


----------



## Costello (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope our members will not misunderstand the purpose of this operation.
I'm very sad to see that some of our long time staff members decided to leave, I just want to tell them something: once you realize that GBAtemp isn't changing this much, you might change your mind. And when you do, we will always be there for you and your position will be given you back.
Thank you for everything you've done, Thug, Ace and Spikey (hopefully the list doesn't get bigger).

Anyway, all the staff is very thankful to CNET for allowing us to continue this adventure with you all.
I would have been so terribly disappointed to shut GBAtemp after so many years!

Thank you CNET!


----------



## laurenz (Mar 31, 2008)

Hooray, I've been waiting for this forever!


----------



## Spikey (Mar 31, 2008)

I stand by my decision to quit with this announcement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bye bye GBAtemp!


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello to everyone new here! I really hope changes in GBAtemp won't be too big, and that our community will stay.

I knew about this for like a month now and Costello told me to keep it quiet. I know things won't be too bad, but I hope that our lost members will come back.


----------



## HAK_Devil (Mar 31, 2008)

A little early for April's fools isn't it


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 31, 2008)

Testing Area is gone? No more illegal discussion? THE f***ing RELEASES ARE GETTING JACKED?

This site has no purpose. Bye.


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

"This is no reason to be alarmed; the community here at GBAtemp you know and love will remain, the site will remain basically the same but a few small changes here and there will need to be made to fall in line with CNET Networks partner site policies."

Yes but.... the testing area... it was a big part of GBATemp. And now its just dead.......

I hope this is some kind of sick joke else i wont stay very long here anymore..
And its propperly a joke the links arn't even on any Cnet sites


----------



## neveras (Mar 31, 2008)

According to the internets April Fool's jokes are done on March 31st.


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, this sucks.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 31, 2008)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Fat D (Mar 31, 2008)

is it not a few hours too early for a brit to post this?


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 31, 2008)

Judging by the time I would have said April Fool's but unless you meant this not for U.S. and for australia or some area that is in April 1st than it's real.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm a bit leery about this, I mean, this used to be a good place to come to, not having to worry about any sort of unnecessary censorship, and now, it's basically going to become gamefaqs..


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy April Fools Day everyone!


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 31, 2008)

this is the last post I will ever make.

goodbye, you f***ing sellouts


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 31, 2008)

Aprils fools???


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 31, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> I stand by my decision to quit with this announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHY???? We loved you


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Aprils fools???


Nope, get to know your new friends


----------



## kokiri_link (Mar 31, 2008)

C'mon guys this is obviously an april fool joke.  The post from the new members are withing a minute of one another, and some in the same minute.  A site like this would never be bought by a network like that.  Geez :/


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 31, 2008)

(remove this post)


----------



## Fat D (Mar 31, 2008)

by deleting you only prove that what you delete is true, because else there would be a counter-statement, not deletion.


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

kokiri_link said:
			
		

> C'mon guys this is obviously an april fool joke.  The post from the new members are withing a minute of one another, and some in the same minute.  A site like this would never be bought by a network like that.  Geez :/


Youre right...
Its so layed up to be a joke.


----------



## Nex_WhatToDo (Mar 31, 2008)

I think i smell an April Fools Joke here hehe


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> kokiri_link said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why people think this is a joke...?
April is simply the month the contract started.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 31, 2008)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: you're too awesome._


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 31, 2008)

If testing area is out then im getting the f*** out of here to! (sellout basterds!!!)


----------



## kokiri_link (Mar 31, 2008)

kokiri_link said:
			
		

> C'mon guys this is obviously an april fool joke.  The post from the new members are withing a minute of one another, and some in the same minute.  A site like this would never be bought by a network like that.  Geez :/




The fact that they have just edited my post has proved this is an april fools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice try though


----------



## dragon574444 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, april fools. Funny. I knew this was a joke after seeing that R4 fiasco...


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 31, 2008)

Guys,

This is NOT an April Fools Joke. The deal has been in negotiation for a long time. 

In 24hrs you'll see the truth.


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

So we have *A*dam, *P*eter, *R*yan, *I*an and *L*iam as Cnet mods hey?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 31, 2008)

The banners and ads are only one the front page.
Everything else is clean. I have a feeling testing area might have been temporarily hidden.

The new Cnet mods are hilarious too.
Very clever.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 31, 2008)

It's not april fools here yet so it kinda scared me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Too good to be true you know.


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 31, 2008)

CNET_Ryan said:
			
		

> Hi folks! People call me Ryan, but my freinds call me... Ryan, weird huh??
> 
> So glad to be here, I've heard a lot about this little place from the bigwigs.



Well true or false someone CANNOT SPELL friends...
I wouldn't trust you to moderate a cat.


----------



## Unchi-san (Mar 31, 2008)

spectral said:
			
		

> So be have *A*dam, *P*eter, *R*yan, *I*an and *L*iam as Cnet mods hey?



haha nice decoding


----------



## KingX (Mar 31, 2008)

isn't it too early for April Fools joke... could've waited till tomorrow atleast :\


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

Rofl and why should they delete every post saying its popperly a joke where they give statements that seems very suspisiuos.
And why dont Cnet got any news about it and that?

But we se if this still on GBATemp on 2 April ill be gone for a loong time.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 31, 2008)

I, for one, welcome our CNet overlords!


----------



## shane1972 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

As long as the rom info,hacing info etc stays on the site gba temp will survive.
Without that info well im sure it wont.
But im sure the big players will try to stop this or cnet will get scared or pressured.
Just my 50 cents.


----------



## amped (Mar 31, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> I stand by my decision to quit with this announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even though this s*** is an april fools joke, i really wish you would quit.


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Cnet? The best you guys could do is Cnet? I probably shouldn't rate anything a six out of ten, I don't want to get fired!


----------



## neveras (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> CNET_Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because all moderators are infallible and would never make a typo right? right?


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

spectral said:
			
		

> So be have *A*dam, *P*eter, *R*yan, *I*an and *L*iam as Cnet mods hey?


Coincidence, seriously. That's just their names, I don't think anybody else noticed this before, so congrats


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope our new CNET overlords will promote the use of KIKKOMAN smiley!!! :yaykikkoman:


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG THIS IS AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE

Adam, Peter, Ryan, Ian and Liam

A P R I L

APRIL FOOLS


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

Lol that following banner really sucks.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 31, 2008)

whatever this is now, i can see people leaving.


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

And they would come back if its a joke and not if its not


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 31, 2008)

neveras said:
			
		

> Jackreyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well to be frank in the post that would be most viewed so they're best chance for people to get to know them... they should spell correctly.
Anyway this is an April Fools joke...


----------



## mr deez (Mar 31, 2008)

So I guess there is little doubt the release info will be gone soon enough... in which case, the site is useless. 

Ho hum, onwards and upwards.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 31, 2008)

Jokes on you, I work for CNET and I'm preparing a cease and desist notice as we speak for intellectual property infringement of the CNET and Gamespot words and logos and defamation due to falsely and maliciously associating the good name of a legitimate company with a website providing information pertaining to the illegal use of pirated game data.

I might accept an out of court settlement if you give me back the GBATemp Lite skin


----------



## Mars (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, you even added the banner. Very impressive!


----------



## jagviper (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuckkk this better be a joke


----------



## IainDS (Mar 31, 2008)

I may have believed this if it wasn't for the deletion of the testing area.


----------



## Sors (Mar 31, 2008)

this scares the s*** out of me, i really hope this is nothing more than an april's joke.
as long as the ToS are untouched though, im quite positive to believe so


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

Haha the new logo is truly redicurless xD

Gamespot GBATemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





POST NUMBER 1500!!!!


----------



## fnh (Mar 31, 2008)

April Fools joke... lol (hopefully)


----------



## xalphax (Mar 31, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Jokes on you, I work for CNET and I'm preparing a cease and desist notice as we speak for intellectual property infringement of the CNET and Gamespot words and logos and defamation due to falsely and maliciously associating the good name of a legitimate company with a website providing information pertaining to the illegal use of pirated game data.
> 
> I might accept an out of court settlement if you give me back the GBATemp Lite skin


----------



## El-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2008)

Everything is going according to plans!


----------



## mazingaz (Mar 31, 2008)

sad day. All to gbarl!


----------



## Brainy142 (Mar 31, 2008)

WAIT WAIT I thought Gamespot wqas against homebrew and Cnet buys this site WTF.

edit: I checked the mail cnet site and this is not listed, lol good april foos joke just a little bit early for us "westeners" aka eastern time zone

also bottom says "regestered to gbatemp"


----------



## m3rox (Mar 31, 2008)

Banner gave me an error message when clicked..


----------



## neveras (Mar 31, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Jokes on you, I work for CNET and I'm preparing a cease and desist notice as we speak for intellectual property infringement of the CNET and Gamespot words and logos and defamation due to falsely and maliciously associating the good name of a legitimate company with a website providing information pertaining to the illegal use of pirated game data.
> 
> I might accept an out of court settlement if you give me back the GBATemp Lite skin


Jokes on you, I've sent several e-mails to your supervisor pertaining to your discussion of owning and using an illegal device such as an R4 flash Cart and publicly talking about it on a forum. Say goodbye to your job.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 31, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> OMG THIS IS AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE
> 
> Adam, Peter, Ryan, Ian and Liam
> 
> ...



Just a coincidence.. do you really think they would joke about something that serious? I mean.. 3 moderators are already out!! Does this look funny to you!? 

The site needs money to work! The servers are not free! I think this a very good thing..


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 31, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> Cnet? The best you guys could do is Cnet? I probably shouldn't rate anything a six out of ten, I don't want to get fired!


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

what?
FFS,what has happened????


----------



## Unchi-san (Mar 31, 2008)

neveras said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol R4 is not illegal to own silly.


----------



## zone97 (Mar 31, 2008)

Why was most post removed! RESPOND VIA PM!


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 31, 2008)

Is this an early aprilfool joke?

Just asking to be sure.


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whos out?


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I might accept an out of court settlement if you give me back the GBATemp Lite skin


Indeed. Give me back my Lite skin. This one is an eyesore.


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lite skin back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hate using the V3 skin


----------



## m3rox (Mar 31, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To tell you the truth, on a forum I frequent, the joke involved staffers (admins, mods, supermods) arguing and getting demoted and banned, and the forum eventually getting closed for a day.


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> Is this an early aprilfool joke?
> 
> Just asking to be sure.


Early? In france... its like ½ hour to 00:00


----------



## Mars (Mar 31, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure about the third, but I know that Thug and Ace are out.


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never meet them on the forum... ;S


----------



## SavageWaffle (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome Cnet Mods!


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 31, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thug4l1f3 and AceGunman.
Urza too but he's a dick.


----------



## IceBear (Mar 31, 2008)

Yaaay, april fools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a good one aswell ^^


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 31, 2008)

The banner is not working!

f***! I wanted to know more about the new astra!


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 31, 2008)

What the [removed]?! You've got to be [removed]ing joking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why on earth would CNet be interested in placing a bid for a site like this? I mean I understand it's got a large user base and everything but god, given how much of a mess they've made of Gamespot they can barely cope with what they've got, haven't they got enough to worry about without adding ours to the pile? and..... backup a sec, the testing area was closed?

*blinks*

I for one welcome our new overlords


----------



## hova1 (Mar 31, 2008)

1. i smiled
2. i thought "WTF they did this R4 thing, one joke is enough".
3. i thought "man, what a lame April fools joke. they could have tried harder"
4. then i saw all these CNET accounts and lol'd. brilliant.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Mar 31, 2008)

Sad...
Every member(or at least 10% online members) donating 0.50p per month would be more than enough to keep gbatemp running...

wishi u guys good luck for the future. Hope not big changes will be made.
(testing area already gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jaems (Mar 31, 2008)

I s*** my pants.

April Fool's. Plz.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 31, 2008)

CNET networks are silly and gamespot is slow and biased. If you'd rather join up with IGN Entertainment.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuck, so it's finally happened. I was hoping they'd change their minds...

No offense to you guys who think this is a joke, but think about it logically members have quit, posts have been deleted, and the rumors have been swirling for months. I mean fuck, ShadowXP's posting rights were removed for leaking info about the buyout. Poor Shadow...


----------



## michaelf (Mar 31, 2008)

Pretty much the realest news I've ever heard.

Time to take a 36 hour break from the internet.


----------



## elfsander (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes! CNet is the best site on the web! This is soooo cool!
(Nobody, I repeat, Nobody fools me)


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> What the [removed]?! You've got to be [removed]ing joking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just got owned by filter


----------



## Agjsdfd (Mar 31, 2008)

Are they gonna change all the stuff members aswell?


----------



## m3rox (Mar 31, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> f***, so it's finally happened. I was hoping they'd change their minds...
> 
> No offense to you guys who think this is a joke, but think about it logically members have quit, posts have been deleted, and the rumors have been swirling for months. I mean f***, ShadowXP's posting rights were removed for leaking info about the buyout. Poor Shadow...



As I posted a few minutes ago, a similar joke happened on a forum I frequent.


----------



## zalman (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tanks (Mar 31, 2008)

My pants = SHAT!

...

It all made so much sense too... That is until I realized what tomorrow was... XD


----------



## phyl0x (Mar 31, 2008)

great joke, had me scared for a second, having those a--holes at gamespot buy the site..hilarious. 

GBATEMP SCENE NEWS:  KAIN & LYNCH unpiratable, best game ever, we recommend you all buy the game asap.

like a site about modding and umm legal backups would be funded by an a-hole licking corporate pandering company like gamespot. 

Id be out of here so fast if it was true.

All the moderated posts are a nice touch, a nice showing of exactly what this site would be if it were run by them...a big ol' censored, userless site.


----------



## Unchi-san (Mar 31, 2008)

this joke would have worked much better if there wasn't the R4 1.18 kernel april fools joke already


----------



## m3rox (Mar 31, 2008)

thanihonjinballa said:
			
		

> this joke would have worked much better if there wasn't the R4 1.18 kernel april fools joke already



Actually, it would have worked better if they had pulled it on April 2nd.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

Hehe,everyone wants this to be an april fool's and the R4 new to be real.

It's gotta be an April fool's.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice joke lads.


----------



## peaceburn (Mar 31, 2008)

I think CNET_* are b0rring b0tz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








April f00lz 

Hey CNET_ guys, tell us more about you ... I believe you have a lot of common in between you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Adam,Ryan, bla bla


----------



## behind7proxies (Mar 31, 2008)

I was at gbatemp's april fools joke thread and all I got was a stupid Ban.
That's okay because I'm behind at least 7 proxies.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 31, 2008)

I suggest we use "User Submitted News" as the new Testing Area.


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 31, 2008)

This is more than obviously an april fool's joke. Just look at the banner. The day GBAtemp.net's banner has gamestop on it is the day I quit. If that doesn't get off of there soon, I'm done.


----------



## greyhound (Mar 31, 2008)

question to cnet:

how do forum members usually respond to acquisition?


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

Well i dont beleive this until cnet.com says they bought the place


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Why isn't GBAtemp on the CNET banner?


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> I suggest we use "User Submitted News" as the new Testing Area.


I suggest General Offtopic!


----------



## tomqman (Mar 31, 2008)

the only thing i dont get if this is april joke why closed the testing board


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 31, 2008)

this better be a fuucckking april foools day joke!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 31, 2008)

Well it was expected but at least some effort was put into this on.

Well done lads.



			
				tomqman said:
			
		

> the only thing i dont get if this is april joke why closed the testing board


Because there'll be a billion other "jokes"?


----------



## Ryjuu (Mar 31, 2008)

Stupid joke.....

And the people who believe this april fool s*** are even more stupid


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

Hadrian lost Moderator O.o


----------



## elfsander (Mar 31, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> the only thing i dont get if this is april joke why closed the testing board


To make it look real.


----------



## Mars (Mar 31, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> xJonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blog articles is most suitable.


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea. And also why wont Cnet want a area that was a free area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 31, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> the only thing i dont get if this is april joke why closed the testing board


To try to get the members angry.


----------



## behind7proxies (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryjuu said:
			
		

> Stupid joke.....
> 
> And the people who believe this april fool s*** are even more stupid



Does being an internet tough guy work well for you?
I'm just curious because it's a path I'm considering taking.
I too have a ridiculously small male member and was thinking of ways
to better compensate and I heard that line of work really makes you feel 
like a man.
Anything more you can tell me about it?


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

"Censoring - Profanities will be censored out in discussion to make the forum more family-friendly. Posts will be more heavily moderated in order to insure no illegal discussion takes place."





 Its not a family forum its a forum for pirates, homebrew, gaming and fun


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Hadrian lost Moderator O.o


Hadrian quit quite a long time ago now


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don;t really care too much about the test area.  You find something like that every 4 clicks of your mouse.

I'm more concerned about the scene updates.  Thats the really reason I suspect many people come to gbatemp.net   If those are taken a away then this site really has no other purpose.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 31, 2008)

not one person reads what I post... *sigh*, morons.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 31, 2008)

Also about the testing board, I never used and never actually realised there was one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thanks for letting me know, I'll get to using it right away once this sillyness's over (har har 3 s's)


----------



## anime5ever (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry not funny! April fools is NOT funny YA GOT THAT!?


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok i didn't know.
Last time i saw him he was stil moderator ;S


----------



## kwerdenker (Mar 31, 2008)

spectral said:
			
		

> So we have *A*dam, *P*eter, *R*yan, *I*an and *L*iam as Cnet mods hey?



says it all... shame on you for starting so early


----------



## 11gardir (Mar 31, 2008)

can someone tell us if this is actually serious?


----------



## digitalforums (Mar 31, 2008)

if this is true ? then we will have to get another site up so we can carry on with the scene releases, as thats one big part of my time online, to check out whats out now

cheers


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't forget it's *APRIL FOOLS DAY*


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 31, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> "Censoring - Profanities will be censored out in discussion to make the forum more family-friendly. Posts will be more heavily moderated in order to insure no illegal discussion takes place."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would they censor? That's pretty shitty if you ask me.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 31, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> not one person reads what I post... *sigh*, morons.


I do, but what you just posted isn't of any interest to us at all.


----------



## superrob (Mar 31, 2008)

anime5ever said:
			
		

> sorry not funny! April fools is NOT funny YA GOT THAT!?


Haha some are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like the one my Broadband provider is running about free music to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Theres really ALOT of people tht cant wait to download WHOLE songs from wap for free without any fees rofl ^^


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

11gardir said:
			
		

> can someone tell us if this is actually serious?


Yes, serious. And I mean that, this is real. I already stated earlier on that April is simply the month the contracts come into effect...


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 31, 2008)

I got another good one:

Halo 1+2 has just been anounced for the Wii. They both will feature online play.

Or...

Ikea plans to takeover Nintendo.


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Mar 31, 2008)

It took me 10 seconds before I realised that this is April Fools.


----------



## CNET_Peter (Mar 31, 2008)

I was told some of you would react this way.

I'll just close the topic for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You'll get used to it! We're not so bad!


Re-opened it. Hope for the best

Pete


----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2008)

CNET_Peter said:
			
		

> You'll get used to it! We're not so bad!



I'm sorry, but I'll have to disagree with you there.

GBAtemp members never wanted this to happen. 
We want it how it use to be.

CNET is destroying this community, and the community will have to be re-built (with the loss of many great friends).

I, along with tons of others, would like the Testing Area.
I mean - the whole damn GameFAQs forum is a Testing Area. 
We can't have one small section dedicated to the laughter, fun, and building the community?


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 1, 2008)

Form: 0/10
Timing: 2/10
Credubility: 0/10

Overall 0.666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666/10

OMG! Ponies!
Best EVAR April Fools...


----------



## monaug5 (Apr 1, 2008)

This will be interesting.


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't believe this crap!
This can't be happening to my GBAtemp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I'm not some n00b with 50 posts, I've been here since the GBA days, I remember the time when this site was more than just a release information site, the only reason I have a new account is because some schmuck from LL took over my old one a couple months ago and messed it all up, so the mods allowed me to make a new one.

I can't believe this crap, if we can't talk about mod chips, the latest scene releases and all that stuff what the HELL do we need GBAtemp for.
CNet just ruin everything, I can't believe this is happening, I dunno if KiVan is still around but the KiVan of old wouldn't have liked this that's for sure.

I'm so pissed, so mad and I know there's nothing that can be done.

No more info about flashcards, no more NOTHING!

gg guys, gg


----------



## katsuce (Apr 1, 2008)

so, we'll probably have to say buh-bye to isos/roms releases announcements, that's a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



any volunteers to help me create a new gbatemp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k


a good friend of mine works for gamekult.com, who's also been bought by CNET last year, and I guess it'll only be good for the sites' admin, from what he told me


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmph. I thought this was real until I noticed the CNET bar scrolling with the top of the page. Then I saw the date and put two and two together.

Waiting a few more hours would have made it a bit funnier.


----------



## pkprostudio (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmm.... Why isn't this topic closed?


----------



## shane1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi,

Easy Fix.
New site,New hosting and everybody leave gba temp if the site changes.
Everyone donate a few $ and we can get a new site up and running.
Just my 50 cents.

Shane


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 1, 2008)

Never did I believe I would ever post this picture twice in one day...


----------



## Lily (Apr 1, 2008)

CNet eh ... I guess the talks we were having with the IGN Network fell through? This is what I get for being away for a while. :|


----------



## katsuce (Apr 1, 2008)

shane1972 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Easy Fix.
> New site,New hosting and everybody leave gba temp if the site changes.
> ...


I second that


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay Smashfags that's your que to exit stage left, thanks for crashing the site so many times! And contributing crap all to the site and scene.





_Seriously I hope many of them take the bait and leave, good stuff!_


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Right... Like we'd really be acquired by CNET. They own GameFAQs, our mortal enemy.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 1, 2008)

Surprised me that no admin made an incrediable positive review on Kane&Lynch, WHICH SUCKED!, Or some member did a parody of it.

Well if it's not an April Joke, we can always bring up a guerrila and storm their offices.


----------



## mattlouf (Apr 1, 2008)

CNET_Peter said:
			
		

> hope to make GBAtemp a better place!




Was it bad before you came ?


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Apr 1, 2008)

wait just a cotton pickin' minute! This aint real!
I can't believe I fell for a damn April Fool's joke, I didn't even know it was the 1st already.

...dammit XD


----------



## monaug5 (Apr 1, 2008)

So has the owner of gbatemp made a big sack of money from this deal?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 1, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Surprised me that no admin made an incrediable positive review on Kane&Lynch, WHICH SUCKED!, Or some member did a parody of it.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80616


----------



## Edster (Apr 1, 2008)

I just heard the new news. Peter Griffin has just acquired CNET. Quagmire is now a mod on this site and Stewie just won the Primaries. 

This is great news...


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 1, 2008)

It isn't the 1st in the USA yet.

But... As you probably know, many of GBAtemp's staff members are from Europe.


----------



## RiotShooter (Apr 1, 2008)

f*** this s***


----------



## Anorhc (Apr 1, 2008)

A head start for April Fools? Sounds like it to me.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 1, 2008)

this really does suck, because GBAtemp will never be as good as it once was. In a couple of weeks you won't see me as often because of this change.
I hope CNET knows that they've lost many of GBAtemp's members. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## monaug5 (Apr 1, 2008)

Unlikely I think. This is the real deal I think.


----------



## elscorcho0 (Apr 1, 2008)

does it work on PAL?


----------



## James Kudo (Apr 1, 2008)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## katsuce (Apr 1, 2008)

definitely an april fool's joke, searched everywhere on Cnet's site to find links to gbatemp, and there's nothing


*FAKE AM CONFIRMED RITE LULZ!!!!!11!1*


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 1, 2008)

I love how many noobs read the first post and not the rest of the topic, and then go "screw this i'm leavun". It's like they've never heard of April Fools Day.


----------



## 754boy (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm praying its an April Fools joke lol. If CNET did aquire GBATemp, then no way in hell they gonna allow us to continue talking about ROMS and such


----------



## sonic209 (Apr 1, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Testing Area is gone? No more illegal discussion? THE f***ing RELEASES ARE GETTING JACKED?
> 
> This site has no purpose. Bye.


He's right,i mean come on the Testing Area WWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree.
Without ROM release information and such - why take over GBAtemp? You've got GameFAQs for general gaming discussions.

I smell greed.


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 1, 2008)

It's DEFINITELY an April Fools' Day joke.  It's already past midnight or near enough now in most parts of Europe.  (Didn't check original post time, but even then it'd be 4/1 in Australia already ffs!)

I'd've found it amusing had they done an entire skinning like /. did for OMG! Ponies!  That was f***ing hilarious...  Too bad they haven't topped that one again... yet...


----------



## silvershadow (Apr 1, 2008)

April fools or not, its good in a way, but if it changes the way this site is used, then i vote for a new site. if people make one, make sure to pm me or email me, lol, don't leave me out. 

most important:
-jump translation (well, there is the owner's wiki for this..)
-home of rayder's large cheat database. 
-*********** release names (mostly for the numbering system)
-wiiscene release names (doesn't concern me, but its important as well)
-gbascene release names (doesn't concern me as well, but its important)
-latest on wiibrew
-latest on dsbrew
-latest on gbabrew

if any of those get affected greatly, i will be leaving for sure. 
I also love this site for the flashcard talk and information/opinion sharing on which card is better.


If it wasn't for this site, i wouldn't even know a new game came out, and i would never buy them because i wouldn't even know they came out. (wow, i repeated my point twice in that sentence)

Aw well, whatever happens, it will mostly like be for the best. 

And even if it is an April fools joke, I'm glad i got the opportunity to post my thoughts. hope the mods don't take it over and edit it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't see any reason to edit my post anyways, unless free speech is no longer allowed in a forum that gave all its users blogs, lol.


EDIT: I CANT BELIEVE WHAT WAS EDITED WHEN I POSTED THIS TOPIC. "D-S- -S-C-E-N-E"
im beginning to get mad already.

***********
Nintendo DS
DS Lite
NDS Scene
Scene
DS lite Scene
DS
ds
ds
ds
ds


----------



## shingyau (Apr 1, 2008)

I haven't posted in a year, but let me just say, 'bravo'! This was brilliant


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 1, 2008)

THERE IS NO CNET!
cnet is made of lies.

or

GBAtemp was owned by cnet from the start! and it is all just an elaborate plan to destroy NINTENDO! then the PSP fanboys will prosper!! Mwahahaha!

whoever controls the cnet(or google) controls the interwebz


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 1, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Right... Like we'd really be acquired by CNET. They own GameFAQs, our mortal enemy.



I always thought that it was 4chan or Data Design


----------



## maul1515 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like we need a new forum soon...


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Apr 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are trying our best to keep GBA, Nintendo DS and Wii "scene" release information on the site, we are currently under negotiation with CNET Networks and will let you know its fate as soon as we do.



You know, with that sentence, and the Golden Sun thing, I'm kinda wondering if this is real too. I mean, if you get rid of ROM/Homebrew, then what's the point?


----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2008)

Maverick-jin8 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None.
It just becomes another shitty forum like GameFaqs.

Without ROM/ISO/Homebrew news - GBAtemp is nothing but a forum about Nintendo consoles.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 1, 2008)

THERE IS NO POINT!
Because it is fake.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 1, 2008)

One BIG mistake in this stupid April Fools Joke.

GameSpot is not a partner site with CNET.  It is merely one of the many sites owned and operated under the CNET umbrella.

My God some people are f***ing stupid.  Next time you try to pull a lame April Fools Joke, at least do some homework dumbasses.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 1, 2008)

I have 2 theories on all this:

1)  It's a joke and we will all breathe a sigh of relief when they finally admit it.

2) Cnet bought GBAtemp with the express purpose of stifling the one of the most popular sites for videogame piracy/hacking discussion.

If it's the former....ha ha very funny.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate April fool's stupidity crap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If it's the latter, and I'm right.....this site will become useless to me, as it will for most of the current registered members. If this site becomes useless to me, the massive cheat file will disappear as fast as it appeared. No secret links, no alternate site....just GONE!  That's NOT a joke.

I probably shouldn't say this because it might give them ideas if this Cnet stuff IS a hoax, but you realize they could drag this out all month, don't you?


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Real or not, I'm just going to ignore it. Not my choice or problem.


----------



## GameDragon (Apr 1, 2008)

When I saw CNET Advertisement, my heart dropped.
When I seen "Gamespot" above GBATemp, my heart sank further...

... Then I remembered its April, and my heart felt better.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 1, 2008)

You know... I'm addicted to Gamespot.

Don't have an opinion about CNET, although Gamefaqs was better independent.


----------



## feds4u (Apr 1, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I hate April fool's stupidity crap.



I do too. This stunt shows an inherent lack of respect for the users of this site.  The staff is a bunch of assholes. 

April fools also makes the web unusable for a 24 hour period.


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 1, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, the /. OMG! Ponies! one and all of the related stories were freaking hilarious IMO, but that was only one out of 14 years or so of web-based April Fools that I've seen that was even remotely funny.  The Google ones are usually pretty lame as well, surprisingly...


----------



## Bamboo (Apr 1, 2008)

Did anyone click on the Ad ?
what is that an ad for anyway ?
the new astra and a pic of a rollercoaster ?
and when you click on it there is an error.....
very fishy


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 1, 2008)

joke or not, looks like a good way to thin the herd.


----------



## Mystery (Apr 1, 2008)

WAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!?!? ME BELOVED SITE>..  i must be dreaming *click heels* there's no place like home.. THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME...
well.. fawq... 
nothing happened.. 
i guess its time to reminisce... remember those gba only release days? the flame wars? and random 1 liner story posts? the conspiracies? and recently the near crashing of this site with So FRICKin' many ppl waiting tirelessly and refreshing every few seconds outta paranoia to see if SSBX came out yet?
ahhhh i'll always treasure those memories ='(.... NOoooooooooOOo... 
goodbye my love... i guess now you'll remain as the one legged puppy you don't dare look at..


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 1, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> I do too. This stunt shows an inherent lack of respect for the users of this site.  The staff is a bunch of assholes.
> 
> April fools also makes the web unusable for a 24 hour period.


I hate April fools jokes too, have a nice day asshole.
... sorry, I meant "cherished member of GBAtemp"... did I say asshole?


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 1, 2008)

Bamboo said:
			
		

> Did anyone click on the Ad ?
> what is that an ad for anyway ?
> the new astra and a pic of a rollercoaster ?
> and when you click on it there is an error.....
> very fishy


Dunno.  My ads are blocked, and so is the scripting and flash from that site...


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 1, 2008)

hah! have to admit you had me for at least 2 minutes, but maybe that's the spliffs!.


----------



## NYCvinster (Apr 1, 2008)

So, I'm supposed to believe these new CNET mods with the following names?:

(A) dam
(P) eter
Â yan
(I) an
(L) iam   


Yeah, sure


----------



## pkprostudio (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an idea! Let's turn this thread into the TESTING AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM


----------



## rawbier (Apr 1, 2008)

_april fools right?_


----------



## NeoWoeN (Apr 1, 2008)

C'mon... GameSpot... The worst games site ever...

It's just a fuckin' april fool.


If it's not... Bye GbaTempz.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 1, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> So, I'm supposed to believe these new CNET mods with the following names?:
> 
> (A) dam
> (P) eter
> ...



I realised that too xD I was just about to post it. This is one complex April Fool lol. Every part of it is a fool.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm gonna close my eyes and when I open them, I will not see that CNET bar on top...ONE....TWO..!

You know I also realized this but if that truly is the bar then shouldn't GBATemp be up there?


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 1, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> I'm gonna close my eyes and when I open them, I will not see that CNET bar on top...ONE....TWO..!



You're going to keep your eyes closed for days, possible a week?
WELL PLAYED.


----------



## linnusx5 (Apr 1, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Infinity-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adblock does this trick for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks god its April fools.... otherwise... bye gbatemp. u.u


----------



## SoulAnger (Apr 1, 2008)

R4DS update owns more


----------



## memyselfandi (Apr 1, 2008)

ok, if this is true then there is no reason for the site being here cuz why would i come here if we cant talk about the releases? hello!, thats the only reason that this site is popular, otherwise it's just another nintendo forum...


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Well played, Clerks...


----------



## Airsoft1117 (Apr 1, 2008)

That would be pretty awesome if it was real.
Btw...SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 1, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> NYCvinster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great now all we need is a:

(F) rank
(O) liver
(O) scar
(L) arry
(S) tacey


----------



## shane1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi,

Check the gba temp banner at the top of the page.
Within in it it says "a cnet channel partner".

Cheers


----------



## Rebellion (Apr 1, 2008)

@shane1972... so? >___>


----------



## Pigiot (Apr 1, 2008)

Almost got me there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After I read all the comments it made sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just 3 more hours till April Fools


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 1, 2008)

shane1972 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Check the gba temp banner at the top of the page.
> Within in it it says "a cnet channel partner".
> ...


*puts the banner on fire* What banner...? I see no banner..


----------



## The Teej (Apr 1, 2008)

Qrayzie said:
			
		

> CNet eh ... I guess the talks we were having with the IGN Network fell through? This is what I get for being away for a while. :|



OSHI ITS QRAYZIE! You need to come back dude T__T

Anyway, welcome CNET staff! Even though you guys are global mods, you're still new, and I hope you guys have a good stay here


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 1, 2008)

If these were their best shots, it can only go downhill from here...


----------



## bobrules (Apr 1, 2008)

congrats gbatemp, you ruined your future if this is true


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 1, 2008)

Seriously, GBATemp admins, just admit it's a joke already, because you really look stupid that way ... selling to CNET, even my grandma wouldn't do that.

And what's the point of fixing the site that just went down if you do the most ridiculous thing that ever happened on the internet..

Beside those global mods are obviously fakes, 23 posts a day or things like that, yet, they say there is no content to be displayed in their posts.


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 1, 2008)

DNS records indicate no change in ownership, and if this were true those should've gone through already.


----------



## shaosam (Apr 1, 2008)

Great joke guys!  Seriously, it was really well thought out.  You even had the new "moderators" start deleting posts and draconian censoring just to make it seem all the more real.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 1, 2008)

Can't believe people can't even plan jokes that bad, I was doing better at 5 yo.


----------



## unpaidassassin (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm somewhat relieved that it is April 1st in some parts of the world


----------



## perimbean (Apr 1, 2008)

GBAtemp.net acquired by CNET Networks
First I would like to congratulate all the hardwork done by the staff and people behind the scene who made GBATemp up and running for many years. With the onboard of CNET Networks, does it mean we'll have "lose" the wiki site? It's a sensitive issue. All the hardwork and contributions by members of the forum, will it be archived and placed elsewhere?

*sigh*


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nicely done indeed. I was contemplating the absurdity of the matter and was reminded of the upcoming date...

This may be the only website that I visit that has an April Fool's event. I commend your efforts.


----------



## shaosam (Apr 1, 2008)

No it's a good joke.  But maybe just a LITTLE farfetched.

*I mean, cmon...CNET...one of the biggest media companies around...owning a site devoted to the Nintendo DS ROM / Wii ISO release scene? Haha...*


----------



## Dudu.exe (Apr 1, 2008)

pffff.. I joke like this to get anyone (smart) had to begin a week a ago!


----------



## PlooBloo (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope this is a joke. >_>


----------



## Grimalkin (Apr 1, 2008)

There's no: "Copyright ©2008 CNET Networks, Inc. All rights reserved. Privacy policy | Terms of use"

At the bottom. You guys missed something. Well, the metatags at the bottom too.


----------



## Kiok (Apr 1, 2008)

ROFL LIKE OMGZ THIS IS SO REAL. GUYS THE KNOW IP!!!! WE GONNA GET CAUGHT HELPS


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 1, 2008)

Grimalkin said:
			
		

> There's no: "Copyright ©2008 CNET Networks, Inc. All rights reserved. Privacy policy | Terms of use"
> 
> At the bottom. You guys missed something. Well, the metatags at the bottom too.


To avoid the pursuit of legal action from C|NET, I assume.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone think that the moderators that "left" are the ones controlling A.P.R.I.L.


----------



## PapiChulo (Apr 1, 2008)

Grimalkin said:
			
		

> There's no: "Copyright ©2008 CNET Networks, Inc. All rights reserved. Privacy policy | Terms of use"
> 
> At the bottom. You guys missed something. Well, the metatags at the bottom too.



It doesn't matter, Internet Lawyer.

It still says C GBATemp.net. If GBATemp has been bought, so has it's assets, intellectual property, etc.


----------



## vhunter (Apr 1, 2008)

Theres a 1/11881376 chance that all the new staff members first letterof their name can be arranged as april coincidentally. Their names are  Ryan, Adam, Liam, Peter and Ian or *A*dam, *p*eter, *R*yan, *I*ran, and *L*iam.

Drop the joke,(If it is a joke).


----------



## perimbean (Apr 1, 2008)

This is what i managed to find for the past 3 years.

*2006*
GBAtemp2k6 released DS #0393: New Super Mario Bros. (Japan) [http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=31156].

*2007*
GBAtemp.net Announces Temper Card!, 16GBit, Open Source, G-Online Sync, 100% [http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=47883]

*2008*
R4 DS kernel v1.18 [http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80561]
Cnet acquires GBATemp?

I really hope it's just a hoax but if it's true...


----------



## shaosam (Apr 1, 2008)

PapiChulo said:
			
		

> Grimalkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You cannot be serious. You have been April Fool'd like a punk.


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 1, 2008)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> anyone think that the moderators that "left" are the ones controlling A.P.R.I.L.


Probably. That brings up a good point.


----------



## phantastic91 (Apr 1, 2008)

lol hahahah omg. i got fooled!! never happened since years! bravo gbatemp! haha i was soo mad at first since CNET is corrupted and gamespot sucks T_T. wow this sure got me =]


----------



## drock360 (Apr 1, 2008)

This BETTER be a joke... If its not, I am going to need to find a new forum to troll, cause gbatemp sold out!


----------



## kagelump (Apr 1, 2008)

this is very sad news indeed =[
I was so shocked too, and i sent it to a friend

and he pointed at a calendar

and i headdesked


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 1, 2008)

Give me two of those ASTRAs before I get banned for posting off topic like in Gamefaqs!!!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 1, 2008)

If this is real, this is what I want everyone to do. 





You see this, right? Now I want you to do this:





Then





And when its all over:


----------



## mono666 (Apr 1, 2008)

................... not funny. I almost had an heart attack.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 1, 2008)

It's still in bad taste either way. Regardless of the situation. Claiming 4chan owns the site would've been hilarious, not this.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL! You guys need to fix the fake ad XD  404 FTL!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> lololololol this is a funny joke. we are laughing so hard right now, that it's not even funny (get it not funny?!) but, what is not a joke is that GBAtemp is, unfortunately, owned by CNET. Doubt all you like, but it's true. JPH doesn't lie to you! R.I.P. GBAtemp



I don't think there kidding guys...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 1, 2008)

This is BS. I mean.. Even the first letters in their names spell April..


----------



## beedog19 (Apr 1, 2008)

Loving the thread and seeing some old members coming out of the woodwork. I'm with those that welcome our new fearless leaders


----------



## Hideki-kun (Apr 1, 2008)

I can still doubt. XD.
I just think it's too fishy? APRIL? Around April Fools Day? Fake Ad? Not on CNET's list of networks?


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 1, 2008)

OK i'm scared now. the CNET 'bar' at the top of the page...


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 1, 2008)

why are you still talking about this?

domain: GBATEMP.NET
owner-name: Thierry Nedelcu
owner-address: France
reg_created: 2003-01-03 08:32:59
expires: 2009-01-03 13:32:59
created: 2003-01-03 14:33:00
changed: 2008-01-02 15:01:13

it's clearly not owned by CNET.


----------



## Soopy (Apr 1, 2008)

this got me worried for a minute...then i re-collected myself and started to think about what day it is going to be....yes, all makes sense now.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 1, 2008)

jtroye32 said:
			
		

> why are you still talking about this?
> 
> domain: GBATEMP.NET
> owner-name: Thierry Nedelcu
> ...



the server hasn't finished transferring completely


----------



## iag25 (Apr 1, 2008)

Gesterman Gate.


----------



## Foie (Apr 1, 2008)

I have to hand it to whoever came up with this one.  It is definitely believable.  And most definitely scary if it were true.  

Happy April Fools everyone!


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 1, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> jtroye32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Today we become an official CNET Networks channel partner *and the site becomes full property of GameSpot*."


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 1, 2008)

Now THAT is how you do an April Fools joke. Tell us something bad, then reveal it is a joke. Don't tell us something really good that ends up being a joke *ahem* R4.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 1, 2008)

This topic is full of fail.

I'm sure you could have come up with something better.


----------



## RiotShooter (Apr 1, 2008)

Epic Fail


----------



## six-five-two (Apr 1, 2008)

There is no way that this great forum has turned into a cesspool also known as Gamespot.

Hope this is an April Fools Day joke (even though it's a bit early).


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 1, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> It's still in bad taste either way. Regardless of the situation. Claiming 4chan owns the site would've been hilarious, not this.


7 did that around December, it was pretty rad. Tons of people were fooled.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 1, 2008)

is this... the end??? no news!? this is the only forum i go to though... :'(


PS: I always


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

Noooooooo !!!

Not Gbatemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why ???? This is a hoax right ?


----------



## jincongz (Apr 1, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Now THAT is how you do an April Fools joke. Tell us something bad, then reveal it is a joke. Don't tell us something really good that ends up being a joke *ahem* R4.


I for one second that. I was so happy about the R4... I thought I was gonna own my friend with his SCOne...


----------



## webyugioh (Apr 1, 2008)

My heavens, I thought this was real.

But after looking at the facts i see this
1. Ad links to nowhere
2. Mod's names spell april if use first letters
3. not on Cnet's list of networks
4. April 1st

But!
if it is true, i will give it a week max and go somewhere else,
mabye wiinewz?


----------



## Slipurson (Apr 1, 2008)

Hehe Gamespot where you can get banned for even mentioning R4, and then their owner would then go and "aquire" with one of the places where R4 is mentioned most on the net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember last year when the GBATemp slot1 card was due out and that was "no joke WE PROMISE!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooh nm w8.. I QUIT!!


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Apr 1, 2008)

lol, this is all a f***ing joke, right? Censorship? Removal of site sections? Nice April Fool's Day joke, because in Polynesia it's been April Fool's Day for a while now. Well, at least there are other scene sites out there if this turns out to be true. Wow.


----------



## gh0ul (Apr 1, 2008)

wow i thought it were real. but i realize that in most of the world its april fools day. haha good joke.


----------



## bluebright (Apr 1, 2008)

I submit my allegiance to CNet and all its shareholders.


----------



## moribund112 (Apr 1, 2008)

It certainly better be an April Fool's day joke.

I don't believe for a moment that GBAtemp would be sold to these assholes...screw CNET and screw GameSpot. Rubbish sites, if you ask me.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

Can some1 give me the link of another good scene site ?


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, let's hope things doesn't change THAT much. A lot of people leaving, that is sad, but only the strongs will remain.


----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> I submit my allegiance to CNet and all its shareholders.



I submit my foot into your ass.


----------



## anime5ever (Apr 1, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> bluebright said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sakujo!!


----------



## hanman (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 1, 2008)

i'm going to bed, i hope nothing bad happens to the forums.


----------



## DarkUli (Apr 1, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> i'm going to bed, i hope nothing bad happens to the forums.



Same here.

Haven't seen a forum case this dramatic since a few years ago, sheesh.

G'night all.


----------



## BioHazard7 (Apr 1, 2008)

Gbatemp this is the meanest Prank ever and I hope you realize what you have done because alot of people are quitting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also im going to kill you Opium for the thing about the r4ds 1.18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a nice day guys ( Im not leaving i love gbatemp no matter what)


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope this april fool will be finished soon 

Good night


----------



## stephenophof (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice April Fool!


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 1, 2008)

BioHazard7 said:
			
		

> Gbatemp this is the meanest Prank ever and I hope you realize what you have done because alot of people are quitting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first post


----------



## Regiiko (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice April fools joke.


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Apr 1, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> It's still in bad taste either way. Regardless of the situation. Claiming 4chan owns the site would've been hilarious, not this.



^ This!

Hell I'm STILL not sure if this is a joke or not, like I got really upset, then realized it was the 1st and was cool about it but now I'm not sure what to think anymore.


----------



## nando (Apr 1, 2008)

i just barely noticed the gamespot logo. lol


----------



## Talaria (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to GbaCnetTemp everybody!


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 1, 2008)

Ive been gone for a while and I come back to see this happen.

*tear*


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 1, 2008)

Why yes I too get upset over my internets. We all know how serious they are, especially around this time of year. If ever there was a time to get upset over an internet forum it would be March 31st through April 2nd.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 1, 2008)

Firstly we all know this is a joke (well all the serious users anyway) so might as well come out with it.

Think of it this way, your loosing a few people cause of this (ok you guys wont care much about this one)

Another thing, the new members aka A-P-R-I-L that has been stated already here & i think you saw this coming so you didnt make them post straight down to see the letters even sooner., 
Well the thing is they all type the same, the same flo,style,sence etc, i bet this is the one person being the lot, if not its the missing staff being some of them while someone else is still here being the other.

& staff member *sinkhead* you keep pushing to hard that this is not a joke, someone that continues repeating themself on a matter is usually lying.

Nice try.

PS- I am the smart, S-M-R-T, i mean S-M-A....A-P-R-I-L--F-O-O-L-S


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Apr 1, 2008)

lol it seems the stuff at the bottom is gone now, here's a screen I took before the "official announcment" was even posted for those who missed it.


----------



## kudaku (Apr 1, 2008)

all talk of homebrew and everything will be banned? this place is turning into gamefaqs...NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, if it's a joke that's not funny at all


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 1, 2008)

It's real! theys gaves me $$$


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL! THAT'SO PUNNY THAT I THINK IT NEEDS SOME DESU!

DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL! THAT'SO PUNNY THAT I THINK IT NEEDS SOME DESU!

DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG SPAM PARTY


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can get in trouble for spamming even in a joke topic.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 1, 2008)

yaps!!!

DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 


PS: costello sold his soul


----------



## StacMaster-S (Apr 1, 2008)

You guys actually had me for a few minutes... then I remembered what day it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Perseid (Apr 1, 2008)

I, for one, welcome our new CNet overlords...


----------



## asuri (Apr 1, 2008)

srsly i just read the post one the first page WHY WHYWHYWHY and some new people here are too old. some unamed people talk very cheesy. so in my conclusion this is all a prank i in my mind cannot believe this is happening .fake o plz let it be a prank.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 1, 2008)

Perseid said:
			
		

> I, for one, welcome our new CNet overlords...


shut up kiss a**!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 1, 2008)

I believed it for half a second... then I was relieved to remember.


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 1, 2008)

All hail A.P.R.I.L. and other C|Net overlords.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

COMMUNISTAS !

lawl


----------



## Dominator (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the april fool communauty XD


----------



## Fusion (Apr 1, 2008)

LETS ALL PLAY THE JOKE BACK TO THE JOKER,

LETS ALL NOT POST & LEAVE TILL THEY FIX THIS APRIL 1st NONSENCE.

COME ONE WHOS WITH ME?


----------



## Perseid (Apr 1, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Perseid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, come on. One glance at the intellectually compelling posts on the gamefaqs forums proves nothing could go wrong here, right?


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

Fusion said:
			
		

> LETS ALL PLAY THE JOKE BACK TO THE JOKER,
> 
> LETS ALL NOT POST & LEAVE TILL THEY FIX THIS APRIL 1st NONSENCE.
> 
> COME ONE WHOS WITH ME?



IM WITH YOU MY FRIEND 

GO GOG GO STOP POSTING


----------



## Shinji1989 (Apr 1, 2008)

nice joke. I actually believed this for 5 minutes. lol great xD


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 1, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> Fusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO YOU


----------



## mikagami (Apr 1, 2008)

Really bad joke setup.  You could have atleast made a fully functioning ad rather than a bogus broken linked one.


----------



## aeSentinel (Apr 1, 2008)

I, for one, welcome our new C|Net overlords.  I'm confident GBAtemp is heading in the right direction, and applaud the decision to sell out to such a wonderful company.  Finally, my three favorite gaming sites are all part of one happy family.


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 1, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> COMMUNISTAS !







C|Net rulez all!


----------



## Elfish (Apr 1, 2008)

i hope gbatemp just stays the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*sniff*


----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2008)

*THIS ISN'T AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE.
THE SITE IS SOLD TO CNET.*


I'm closing this thread for a little while...until you guys stop posting 'April Fools, haha' shit.


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 1, 2008)

GBATemp without the Scene releases and the Testing area?
IT'S MADNESS!!!


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 1, 2008)

*Wakes up* The topic is open again? OMG LAWL SPAMS!


----------



## Tigro (Apr 1, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> *THIS ISN'T AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE.
> THE SITE IS SOLD TO CNET.*
> 
> 
> I'm closing this thread for a little while...until you guys stop posting 'April Fools, haha' s***.


Yeah, sure. The news about it was posted on March 31st, so maybe "March Fools, haha" would be better


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 1, 2008)

this topic is officially transform into testing area...


----------



## gbands (Apr 1, 2008)

april fools no?

kthxbai!


----------



## frostfire (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol nice joke it was. Worried people all over the place, classic. Thumbs up for this one, hope to see ever greater april fools joke next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

frostfire said:
			
		

> Lol nice joke it was. Worried people all over the place, classic. Thumbs up for this one, hope to see ever greater april fools joke next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to be hard to top themselves though.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 1, 2009)

This thread still wins, even though I think I joined JUST BEFORE this, so I didn't care XD


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 1, 2009)

Now I know what goes bump in the night


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 1, 2009)

POSTING IN A LEGENDARY THREAD.


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 1, 2009)

XD posting in an OLD thread!!!


----------



## shade4life (Jan 1, 2009)

Posting in an ancient thread


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2009)

Posting before it gets closed.


----------



## Mei-o (Jan 1, 2009)

Posting for kicks! Oh and by the way, what would happen if I buy CNet?


----------



## granville (Jan 1, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Posting for kicks! Oh and by the way, what would happen if I buy CNet?


Pirates would take over Gamespot, adding actual intelligence to an otherwise illogical and fecal-themed site. On that note, I suggest you do it if you've got the money!


----------

